# POI HSSF: Zahlenformat mit Tausendertrennzeichen?



## incognito (26. Jun 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite mit POI HSSF und Excel-Dateien. Ich lese mir aus einer DB2 Daten und schreibe sie
in ein Excelfile. Jetzt würde ich die Zahlen gern im Format 

100.000.00,00

haben. Sollte ja irgendwie mittels HSSFCellStyle funktionieren ... allerdings find ich einfach nicht den richtigen Befehl.

Kann mir evt. einer von euch helfen???

Danke schonmal!!

LG, Jana


----------



## incognito (26. Jun 2006)

Hey,

habe es nun folgendermaßen gelöst:


```
HSSFCellStyle cellStyle = workbook.createCellStyle();
cellStyle.setDataFormat(HSSFDataFormat.getBuiltinFormat("#,##0"));
```

und dann halt auf die Zellen angewendet!!!

Hab mich jetzt allerdings für KEINE Nachkommastellen entschieden!!

Trotzdem ... danke!!!!


----------



## thE_29 (26. Jun 2006)

Super das du trotzdem die Antwort postest 

Aja, Häkchen setzen net vergessen


----------



## kama (26. Jun 2006)

Hi,

Du hast wohl das Quick Guide nicht gelesen, da steht doch genau so ein Beispiel drin oder?

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## incognito (26. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Super das du trotzdem die Antwort postest
> 
> Aja, Häkchen setzen net vergessen



Hey thE_29,

ich würd ja gern .. aber ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nich wie   


@kama:

Naja, nich EXAKT so, aber du hast recht, mit deren Hilfe hab ich's mir zusammen gebastelt. Den Guide hatte ich irgendwie erst im Nachhinein entdeckt!  :wink:


----------



## thE_29 (27. Jun 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=100794#100794


----------

